

The Tech Sector's Venture Capital Is Drying Up - siliconcalley
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/151759/the_tech_sectors_venture_capital_is_drying_up.html?tk=rl_noinform

======
jacobscott
I liked the article but the title is misleading. IPOs are drying up (no
venture-backed company IPO'd in Q208), not capital itself. Money quote from
the PWRC report cited by the article: VC firms are "raising funds at a steady
pace."

So maybe this is more of a macro-economic or early-exit issue than a "VC is
drying up" issue.

